# For people who like threesomes



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Do men like their wives with another man as much as women like another women with their husbands or is it a one-sided thing? 

Just curious, because there is a "nearly retiring man " at work who has increased the office vocabulary by explaining what dogging is and how he and his wife go dogging and occasionally invite some individuals back for threesomes. I get the impression that only other men are ever invited back.

When I worked in southern Africa, I came across many polygamist men but only two polygamist women. The former South African president Mr Zuma has four wives. King Mswathi has more than twenty wives. This is the opposite of my work colleague. Also islamic men can have four wives but their wives are not allowed to have four husbands. 

I am assuming polygamy, dogging, threesomes, open relationships, etc all belong to the same fetish group. Maybe I need education.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow, some work place that is!

The guy sounds like he is fishing for more interested people to join him.

Looks like he hooked one....you.

Or, he is BS'ing.

Don't poop in your own backyard, or workplace.

I know, you are just curious!!

Cats have nine lives, wives, but one with any given husband.

I know, there are exceptions to everything. Or so, they say.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Just be careful with those rear-end collisions. Sometimes the (wrong) tailpipe gets damaged....


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah......no


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> Wow, some work place that is!
> 
> The guy sounds like he is fishing for more interested people to join him.
> 
> ...


Way way out of my league as they say. I could explain how I genuinely see such behaviours but I am conscious of the fact that some here may be of that persuasion and might take it personally. But I will only say that I am very safe from such a fishing hook. ut thank you for warning.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> I am assuming polygamy, dogging, threesomes, open relationships, etc all belong to the same fetish group. Maybe I need education.



I will leave it to the members in open/polygamists relationships on TAM (there are a few) to answer your question but I did want to clarify your assumption above. 

Threesome's is a sexual act. 

Open, polyamorous, monogamous, etc are types of relationships. 

Open/ poly relationship may or may not include threesome's. For example, polygamist men don't typically have threesomes with their wives/partners. They have one-on-one sexual relationships with each of them.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Many things in life sound fun, and may be at the time.

Then come the repercussions.

This is one of those activities that few women will admit to liking, or wishing to try.

Especially, on TAM.

Mostly, those ladies who have a casual opinion with regards to sex.

People on here have those elephants memories, with what others scintillatingly wrote, some years ago.

We know.

_The HeadMates-_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

While i can't speak on those things personally and i am not one to condone what consenting adults want to agree too do. I just know myself and i am a selfish person, so i don't like to share TBH.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> Do men like their wives with another man as much as women like another women with their husbands or is it a one-sided thing?
> 
> Just curious, because there is a "nearly retiring man " at work who has increased the office vocabulary by explaining what dogging is and how he and his wife go dogging and occasionally invite some individuals back for threesomes. I get the impression that only other men are ever invited back.
> 
> ...


Lots here. So first there is a technical difference between kink and fetish. If it is outside of the social norms, sexually speaking, and it is something that turns you on, but if you don't get it, you won't be disappointed, it is a kink. If it is something you need for sexual satisfaction, then it moves up to fetish. If the lack of it causes you anxiety or issues in your daily life, it then become a philia disorder. However, in more common everyday conversation, kink and fetish tend to get used as synonyms. Dogging and threesomes typically fall under kinks and fetishes. If ENM becomes more commonplace and accepted, as has same sex relationships, threesome might fall away from kink/fetish.

Within more Western cultures, MMF threesomes are almost as common as FFM threesomes. In cultures, even in the west such as FLDS, where women are still consider beneath men, MMF is less common, save as a rape technique in the more barbaric cultures, or portions thereof.

Polygamy is a marriage with more than one spouse, the combination of which could be anything. A multiple marriage with only one husband and many wives is polygyny, although many mistake that to be polygamy. A multiple marriage with only one wife and many husbands is polyandry, and is still practiced in parts of the world today as a cultural norm. All marriage is a social structure and has nothing to do with fetish or kink.

Open relationships/marriages is about those spouses engaging in sex with people outside the marriage. Swinging is usually viewed as a specific type of open relationship, as it is specific to a marriage. In the past swinging involved two married couples and you were only swingers then. Anything else was just open (assuming the spouse knew. Today, some people look at swinging only from the perspective of if a given person is married. For example, if a wife had sex with a single man, she is a swinger, but he is not.


Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Polygamy, polyamory, heck even Polly-Anna... Nah, thank you.

If my wife even hinted to wanting to bring another man into our bedroom or engage with him sexually, she can discuss it with my divorce lawyer. As for myself, can't say I'm not intrigued by the idea of a threesome with another woman, but let's just be honest, the IDEA. It's a can of worms rather left unopened.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think dogging is a very appropriate term.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I think dogging is a very appropriate term.


Sorry, a man should always strive to face the music. 

Then again, he should willingly follow instructions.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> Lots here. So first there is a technical difference between kink and fetish. If it is outside of the social norms, sexually speaking, and it is something that turns you on, but if you don't get it, you won't be disappointed, it is a kink. If it is something you need for sexual satisfaction, then it moves up to fetish. If the lack of it causes you anxiety or issues in your daily life, it then become a philia disorder. However, in more common everyday conversation, kink and fetish tend to get used as synonyms. Dogging and threesomes typically fall under kinks and fetishes. If ENM becomes more commonplace and accepted, as has same sex relationships, threesome might fall away from kink/fetish.
> 
> Within more Western cultures, MMF threesomes are almost as common as FFM threesomes. In cultures, even in the west such as FLDS, where women are still consider beneath men, MMF is less common, save as a rape technique in the more barbaric cultures, or portions thereof.
> 
> ...


There are people who are a lot more mentally complex than my brain can possibly process. So where does an affair fit into all that? What is a male ***** and how is he different from a female ***** and what is a female *****?

If there is a threesome and one of the three is not gendered specifically, how do you categorise it in terms of FFM or MMF. 

Maybe I should have studied Sociology instead of Science at university. I might be near totally socially ignorant.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Never mind, this was for a targeted audience of which I am not, so I will shut up about it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> There are people who are a lot more mentally complex than my brain can possibly process.


I doubt that. It is new and odd, and you're not use it. But most people can eventually process it. Understand it? Maybe, maybe not.



> So where does an affair fit into all that?


An affair is someone having sex or even an emotional relationship outside a relationship without the knowledge of the partner. If it's known and approved, then it's not an affair.



> What is a male *** and how is he different from a female *** and what is a female ***?


I have no idea what the censored words are. Maybe use the first and last letters and replace the other letters with *'s yourself.



> If there is a threesome and one of the three is not gendered specifically, how do you categorise it in terms of FFM or MMF.


You can, but you would have to know what labels are used. Could be MFNB or MFQ.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------

